# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Lễ hội bia Beer Fest - My Way

## fananuong

*Lễ hội bia “Beer Fest”* chính thức được khai mạc lúc 18:00 ngày 16/09/2013 tại My Way Sport Café & Beer, 51 Xuân Diệu,Tây Hồ Hà Nội. Lễ hội sẽ diễn ra trong 5 ngày liên tiếp từ 16/ 10 đến 20/10 do My Way Hospitality tổ chức và được bảo trợ thông tin bởi tạp trí Golf Việt Nam
Châu âu đã lừng danh với rất nhiều lễ hội bia & các nhà sản xuất bia hàng đầu thế giới, có thể kể đến như Lễ hội bia Đức, Tiệp, Bỉ….. My Way Hospitality hy vọng rằng Beer Fest sẽ mang tới cho những tín đồ bia dù là người dân bản xứ cũng như những du khách sống và làm việc trên đất Hà Thành một không gian đặc trưng nhất, những nét văn hóa ẩm thực độc đáo nhất của những lễ hội bia Châu Âu. 
Tham dự lễ hội bia Beer Fest 2013, các bạn sẽ được hòa mình vào không khí âm nhạc sôi động, giao lưu với các thành viên trong lễ hội, tham gia cùng các trò chơi tập thể và nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn, Đặc biệt các bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn Âu đặc trưng: Thịt bò Úc bỏ lò, Sườn heo nướng kiểu Nga, Cơm rang kiểu Tây Ban Nha, Bò hầm vang Pháp, Sôcla Bỉ... Thêm vào đó, các bạn may mắn sẽ có cơ trúng những giải thưởng hấp dẫn hàng đêm với tổng giá trị lên tới 10.000.000 vnđ.
Đến với  Lễ hội bia, các bạn không chỉ được hòa vào không khí vui vẻ với bạn bè, thưởng thức những nét đặc sắc của ẩm thực châu âu, mà các bạn còn đóng góp vào các quỹ từ thiện hỗ trợ trẻ em đường phố, hay những người khiếm thị.
Beer Fest được tổ chức duy nhất tại My Way  Sport Café  & Beer 51 Xuân Diệu với hàng nghìn người tham gia, là địa điểm lý tưởng để các bạn thưởng thức không khí lễ hội bia cùng người thân và bạn bè.
Giá vé công bố Beer Fest: 490.000 vnđ net, ưu đãi cho đặt trước vé: 428.000 vnđ net 
Thông tin chi tiết liên hệ: 
Hotline: 0909 75 1080
Website: http://myway.com.vn

----------

